# DS wakes up in a bad mood every. single. morning.



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Is this a typical toddler thing?

He's a grump from the moment his little eyes pop open - crabby, whiny, just all around not pleasant to wake up with in the morning.

I think he's getting enough sleep, down between 8:30 and 9, up at 5:30 (I couldn't get him to sleep longer, even if I forced him to stay in bed). And he takes a good 2 hour nap every day.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Typical! My DS will wake up in a pretty good mood most mornings but as soon as we do not do something the exact way he wants it, he melts down. Luckily it is getting easier for me to understand him. My theory is that it is a language barrier/frustration thing.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

My DD does this when she's not ready to be awake, and it always seems to be connected to light coming in our room. And it gets worse this time of year, when the days get longer and longer.

Is your room absolutely totally dark? We have super dark velvet curtains, but my DD would still find the one teeny tiny crack of light and be wide awake and crabby at 5am. What I finally did was put cardboard on the windows--I just taped it to the panes (I've heard of people doing the same with tin foil). It sounds kind of crazy, but it really makes her sleep longer in the morning.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

for us it was blood sugar related. dd was always waking up from naps super cranky as well. in the mornings, we went through a phase of misery. we started giving her a bigger snack before bed (with protein) and that helped.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

my guy needs food in his mouth (and breastmilk will NOT do) within 3 minutes of waking, or he is a monster. i get a sippy cup ready in the fridge and something for a snack (something cracker-like; rice cakes, wagon wheels) ready on the kitchen counter the night before. then we eat actual breakfast in about 45 minutes.


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

ahhh i know what you me my ds is 2 1/2 and does it too drives me nuts makes me want to delay getting him out of bed. i hope it passes!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ours needs food soon after waking from nighttime sleep or nap or grumpasaurus ensues.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My mom used to tell my dad that they would have to tell my future dh to grab his coffee and run as I was unbearable in the mornings.

Thankfully I grew out of that.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it has something to do with him not getting enough sleep and/ or being hungry when he wakes up right away.
Our ds sleeps 1 1/2 hours for a nap and from 8pm to 7am, if not he is very grumpy and the later I put him to bed, the earlier he wakes up! Strange but true! It took a few nights to move his bed time earlier, to 8 pm but once he was used to that he always wakes up happy and content, they need about 10, 11 or even 12 hours of sleep at night, especially when their nap times get shorter.
A good full evenning meal makes also a hughe difference, his tummy will not be upsetting him that early and I even have a bit of time for myself before breakfast.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

My DD is a much happier kid when she gets in 20-30 minutes of snuggling and nursing before getting out of bed. DS was the same way as a toddler.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sorry.









My DD usually wakes up in a good mood, but every once in a while, if she wakes up before she's re-charged, whether night time or nap time, if she's not happy, oy....ain't nobody happy until the next nap/bedtime. And she won't go back to sleep.

I'm not sure what it is. Today she actually crawled away from me so she could throw herself flat on the floor and scream!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

my 2yo wakes up in a bad mood unless there is a boob in his mouth when he wakes up. for him it just has to be gradual. he sleeps about 12 hours at night (waking to nurse, but not really waking) and 1-3 hours during the day. it sounds to me like maybe your little guy isn't getting enough sleep, but i know that varies a lot from person to person.


----------

